# Help me choose between two bettas!!



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

So I really need your guys' help! I'm stuck between these two bettas and I've got no idea! So let's start voting for which one you like best! 

We'll call this girl #1


And she'll be #2


Alright. So if you could all tell me which one you guys like best and why you like that specific one it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm no expert (or even close on betta conformation, horses it's a different story but...) girl one has a bumpier top line, girl two has fins that don't impress me much. Although girl one has those strange scales by her head. It all depends on what you are looking for. If you are a breeder, I'd go with girl two for her top line and coloring, but if it was for a pet I'd go with girl one


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Girl 2's eyes creep me out...


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

BlueLacee said:


> I'm no expert (or even close on betta conformation, horses it's a different story but...) girl one has a bumpier top line, girl two has fins that don't impress me much. Although girl one has those strange scales by her head. It all depends on what you are looking for. If you are a breeder, I'd go with girl two for her top line and coloring, but if it was for a pet I'd go with girl one


I'm not a breeder but I do plan on breeding, I really like girl one's colouring, but I totally agree about girl two's top line, so clean.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Both caudals are lack luster but that could be due to nipping... also may be dragon scaling on the eye on #2...


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm just going to say that these aren't necessarily going to be bred, I want them for my sorority and have the choice to pick between the two. I don't think it's scaling, it doesn't look like it so much to me. It could be though.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Both are pretty, I really like the first one though.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm no breeder so going by 'oh pretty' i'd pick number 1 as a pet. lol


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd pick number one, because the white one's eyes look like she may be blind from dragon scale in the future


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally I like the colors of #2 better! Which one do you think of more often?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Briz said:


> Personally I like the colors of #2 better! Which one do you think of more often?


Honestly I'm thinking about both evenly! 
I love different things about both!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I LOVE the first girls blue shine! I votes for the 1st one. but that second one has very cool colors as well.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Such a hard choice! It's pretty evenly matched.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the coloring on the first one!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I told you.

BOTH OF THEM.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha oh Sena. We'll see. 
Here's the female in going to get for sure!!


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

#1 for me, I like blues and reds.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I have an old song (modified) going through my head every time I see this thread.

lalala... Torn between two bettas,
Feelin like a fooool,
Lovin both of youuuu, 
is breakin all the rules!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha that's a good tune!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Who are they from, just out of curiosity? I like both of them, but with the girl you're already getting I would go with the darker girl just for variety. Or both .


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're from BanleangeBettas.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Banleang has so many nice fish... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Banleangbettas

But anyways both females are beautiful fish, if you're breeding the best candidate is the one you already have, but what fish you get out of the other two is really your choice in the end- which would you rather have in your sorority? (Keep in mind the eyes of the second fish, as one member pointed out)


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Very good points...I'll do a lot of thinking.


----------

